# Witch sounds



## cao1015 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey everyone, this year I have a witch prop and I want to have some sounds or voice talking in the background. the thing is, I need the sounds to be free and downloadable to a ipod. Does anyone have suggestions????


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

*Free Witch Downloads*

Here's a link from my blog of the Macbeth witches "Double bubble, toil and trouble" and extra clips. The guy has them posted for free.

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2010/09/thanks-to-this-guy.html


----------

